# any idea what this may be?



## logic.al (Apr 2, 2013)

I thought it might be a water pumping station. It was open the other day but I was late for work so couldn't stop to mooch.


----------



## logic.al (Apr 2, 2013)

There's an opening at both ends. One is bricked up though.


----------



## John_D (Apr 2, 2013)

An ice house? Think you need to have a peek inside (or at least get a more detailed picture of the entrance )


----------



## logic.al (Apr 2, 2013)

I shall keep an eye out for it to be open again. The entrance just has big steel doors across it.


----------



## night crawler (Apr 2, 2013)

What is the building next door, that could be a clue


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks very similar to the installation on the Billing in Rawdon. In this case one has a stone built pump house alongside a similar earthed over structure. The semi buried structure is a large concrete water tank/cistern used to boost the pressure in the 1920's water system to Rawdon and Yeadon. The doored vestibules contain/contained valves that regulated the in and outflows. On the Rawdon installation there are a number of 'swan neck' air vents in the roof of the cistern.


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Underground reservoir would be my bet too.

They are often labelled on 1:25000 O/S maps.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 2, 2013)

The door to the teletubbies is my best guess...


----------



## logic.al (Apr 2, 2013)

The other building is this one 





There is a couple of big silver coated pipes going into the ground.

I would do a report on it next time its open but it'll take less than 15 minutes to walk round.


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely a reservoir / pumping station then.


----------



## logic.al (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for that Krela


----------



## krela (Apr 2, 2013)

Just to explain, it's most likely a pumping station for an aquifer. The brick building would have housed generators and pumps which have now been replaced by more modern pumping sets which will be contained in the green plastic enclosure (mostly obscured by lens flare in the pic). 

At a guess the modern pumps probably negate the need for the reservoir, so it's probably disused now.


----------



## scribble (Apr 3, 2013)

There may be grate-covers on the mound - they would be valve housings.


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

It's the SSR


----------



## gingrove (Apr 3, 2013)

PaulPowers said:


> It's the SSR



No that's in heavy preservation in the tunnell between Aldermaston and Burghfield!


----------



## gingrove (Apr 3, 2013)

You did mean The stratigic steam reserve didn't you?


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 3, 2013)

gingrove said:


> You did mean The stratigic steam reserve didn't you?



Hahaha Yeah glad someone got the reference


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 5, 2013)

Some sort of bomb shelter looks like to me ??? Perhaps ???


----------



## krela (Apr 5, 2013)

demon-pap said:


> Some sort of bomb shelter looks like to me ??? Perhaps ???



It always helps to read the replies before responding to a thread...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 6, 2013)

krela said:


> They are often labelled on 1:25000 O/S maps.



On many of the inter war years larger scale OS maps these installations are marked with the name or the initials of the private water company that owner the installation, after Nationalisation just technical terms are used.


----------

